# box lunch



## mysteryscribe (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2006)

lol .. you always mislead me with your thread titles! well done!

i like the idea of it!

however to me that thingy (whatever it is) in the lower right corner breaks from the composition .. would have arranged that object differently, maybe i would have rotated it by almost 90 degrees so one would see it more or less top on


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thingie is a pack of crackers.  They looked much better when shot from above.

I try to fool you.  To always mix classic elements with something totally unexpected.  This time it was the post office box.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 26, 2006)

Gotta have the crackers! what is lunch with out crackers. Well done


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you the old counter classic you know.


----------

